# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اريد أسم لمحل لانجري..؟

## زوجة الملازم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي الغاليييياااااااات من العنوان مبين اني اريد اسم لمحل ..

بس شنو المحل اللي اريد افتحه..؟؟

الله يسلمكم اريد افتح محل لملابس نسائية ولانجري,,

فأريد أسم للمحل يكون ملفت ومغري للزباين ويكون اسم حلو يديد

أبغي افكااااااااااااركم بعد عشان هالمحل .. كيف ابدى فيه..؟

اناجاهزه من كل النواحي بس ابغي افكار من خلال الاسعار وطريقة البيع..

وشكرا لكل وحدة بتدخل وبتشارك لو بدعوه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

الغاليه انا عندي محل للانجري واي خدمة او مساعده انا حاضرة الغاليه 
تبادل خبرات

----------


## سعاده2

الله يوفقج يارب ويوفقج جميع التاجرات

----------


## زوجة الملازم

جوسي..
مشكوره يالغاليه وابغي نصايحج عن الاسعار لان البضاعه تكون من برى الدوله
فانا اقول ببدي بسعر مناسب للكل انتي شو تنصحيني
بس انا اريد اسامي للمحل ..
ويزاج الله خير
وربي يوفقج

"

سعاد

تسلمين حبووبه

----------


## فراولة VIP

امممم شو رايج ب رومانسيتك او لانجري الرومانتيك

----------


## زوجة الملازم

فراوله ..

اسامي حلوه والله

بفكر في لانجري الرومانتيك

يزاك الله خير

----------


## ورد معطر

لا مب حلوو يكون اسمه اشكره جييه 

عندج : ليلة عمر ، ضوء القمر ، احاسيس ، سحايب

ياعيني بس

----------


## بنت الطموح

للرفــع

----------


## soso0

Hot night  :Smile: 
Femmeni
Amori 
واذا عيبج سويلي دسكاون

----------


## شبيهة الريم

بالتوفيق

شو رايج 

بـ لانجري فاشن ^^ !!

----------


## 4 فصول

Red rose
White Angel
Blue Lily 
اللوتس Lotus
الحالمة
بس خبرينا وين المحل عشان نسيرله 
سويلنا بطاقة عضويه لعضوات المنتدى عشان نحصل خصم خخخخخخخخ
موفقة ان شاء الله بس لا تنس تعزمينا على الافتتاح
ليالي 
سود العيون

----------


## UAE Elii

وعليكم السلام

مبروك مقدما اختي على فتح المحل والله يوفقج فيهن ان شاء الله 
ماشاء الله البنات ماقصرن في الاسماء وصراحة حلوات^.^

اممم شورايج بالانثى الحالمة للانجري؟ رومانسية حواء للانجري

ولي رجعة للافكار الثانية^^

----------


## manar5617

الله يوفقك اختى ان شاء الله
شو رايك ب
سندريلا cindrella
او
رسائل الليل night message 
والاسماء الى طرحوها البنات كتير حلوة
ومبروك مقدما

----------


## الغزلان

للرفع

----------


## شما المحيربي

للرفع الغالية ^_^

----------


## روحS

*ممممممممممممم 


شرايج ب دلووووووعة لانجري أو سيدة لا نجري ... أو نساء لانجري ** أوني عاااد 



وبس وبالتوفيق أختي ,,,,،،،،*

----------


## ommarwan

او ممكن ليلة العمر,,,,او لافينيا(loveenia)

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

السلام عليكم


موفقه اختي بالمحل وربي يعطيج من خيره



شو رايج

بهمس الليالي

الدلال

اسرار الغرام


سر حبي

----------


## إيمان العلي

*

الله يوفقج

إن شاء الله*

----------


## &هجير&

Hot night

----------


## الحياة مدرسة

strawberry

----------


## أحلام علي

strawberry


hot

----------


## اناستازيا

المحتشمه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امزح ويااج

اختاري اسم زهره او اسم تحبيه او حروف اسمج

----------


## خلود 2

الله يوفقج يارب لكل خير ..  :Smile:

----------


## &هجير&

يعلق. لإكتفاءه من الردود

----------

